# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Türkmenler Kimdir

## ceydaaa

1957 yılında Irakın resmî istatistiklerine göre nüfusu 6 milyon 900 bin idi. O tarihte Türkmen nüfusu 567 bin olarak gösterilmişti. Bugün ise 3.5 milyon Türkmen Irak içinde dağılmış durumdadır. İstatistiklere göre 1970 yılında Kerkükte 200 bin Türkmen yaşıyordu. 1 Şubat 1987 tarihli İngiliz İnguing dergisine göre Irakta 1.5 milyon Türkmen, Arap ya da Kürt kimliği içinde sürülmek ve öldürülmek endişesi ile Türk kimliğini gizliyordu. Maalesef 1918den bu yana Iraklı Türkmenlere hiç ilgi gösterilmedi. 1918-2003 arasında 5 ile 10 yıl aralarla periyodik olarak yapılan Türkmen katliamına kınamanın ötesinde hiçbir aktif faaliyet gösterilmedi. 1980-1988 arası Irak-İran savaşında ölenlerin çoğunluğu Iraklı Türkmenler ile İranlı Türkler (Azeriler) olmuştur.

----------

